# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Një Raportim i tillë është qesharak apo i vlefshëm ?

## ILMGAP

Moderatorë, Admin dhe Super Moderatorë,

A mund të më tregoni nëse raportet për postime të pakëndshme në forum në tema të ndryshme a i klasifikoni ato në "Qesharake dhe të Vlefshme". Sepse besoj janë shumë raporte që bëjnë disa antarë, qesharake ku të cilat mund të mirren vetëm për humor e jo si me vlerë.

I Nderuari Shahisti apo Llapi si të doni, ka dërguar një raportim të pakëndshëm tek unë me fjalët :




> jau rrofsh dyve edhe katolikve edhe muslimanve


Për postimin : http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...79&postcount=5

Por se cfarë kishte postimi im në lidhje me Muslimanët apo Katolikët nuk e di, njëkohësisht nuk e kuptoj ku ishte qëllimi i Shahistit (Llapit) pse mendonte ai që ky Postimi im është i pakëndshëm !!!

__

Mesa di unë, në forum nuk lejohet një antarë me dy, tri apo më shumë nofka, pse lejohet Llapi ?!

----------


## Jack Watson

1) Moderatorët nuk merren me komentet e reputacioneve. Shaheni e putheni te reputacionet pak rëndësi ka, gjithçka mbetet midis dy anëtarëve përkatësi. Ky është edhe thelbi i reputacionit: një koment privat mbi postimin e caktuar të një anëtari.

Mos vallë sa herë që një person merr një rep. të kuq duhet të hapi temë te "Ankesat" se pse ma dha të kuq e pse më shkrujti kështu-apo-ashtu?

2) Për nofkat e njëjta që thua duhet ta verifikojë ndonjë mod. më lart.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> 1) Moderatorët nuk merren me komentet e reputacioneve. Shaheni e putheni te reputacionet pak rëndësi ka, gjithçka mbetet midis dy anëtarëve përkatësi. Ky është edhe thelbi i reputacionit: një koment privat mbi postimin e caktuar të një anëtari.
> 
> Mos vallë sa herë që një person merr një rep. të kuq duhet të hapi temë te "Ankesat" se pse ma dha të kuq e pse më shkrujti kështu-apo-ashtu?
> 
> 2) Për nofkat e njëjta që thua duhet ta verifikojë ndonjë mod. më lart.


Faleminderit Jack Watson !!!

----------

